# d5100 picture quality question



## BYOUNG888 (Sep 12, 2011)

hi, just wondering if there is something wrong with the "auto" settings ( Green Letters / camera ) on my Nikon D5100. All the pictures taken appear to be "washed out". Very poor color rendition  and has "hazy" appearance .  It was a "crystal clear " daylight condition when photo was taken.

just an example.   I am very disappointed with its performance. My old Nikon D60 had much better results.   

Would welcome comments ,,, and or suggestions as to a "fix"  ,,,New software or to shoot on  "manual adjustments/ settings "

Thanks. 

before : as originally seen on the file 






after editing with " Auto Correct " ( using Windows picture editor ) which is now closer to the original / true colors.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2011)

The entire image looks overexposed.  You may have Exposure Compensation set incorrectly.  See page 70 of your manual.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't shoot at auto? Seriously, it's a waste of money otherwise.
Sparky, is it even possible to set exposure compensation in full auto mode on Nikon? As far as I know, it isn't possible on my Canon....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> ..............Sparky, is it even possible to set exposure compensation in full auto mode on Nikon? As far as I know, it isn't possible on my Canon....



EC changes what the meter says to shoot at.  So if the meter says 1/250 at f:8, and you've got EC set to EV+2, the camera will shoot 1/125 at f:5.6 when in Auto or Program modes, 1/250 at f/4 in Shutter Priority and 1/60 at f/8 in Aperture Priority.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 12, 2011)

Sparky, I know how EC works, I don't need an explanation... I just don't know if it's possible with Nikon, because it isn't with my Canon. When I select Full auto mode, I can't change EC at all. Understand?


----------



## MTVision (Sep 12, 2011)

Tomasko said:
			
		

> Sparky, I know how EC works, I don't need an explanation... I just don't know if it's possible with Nikon, because it isn't with my Canon. When I select Full auto mode, I can't change EC at all. Understand?



You can't change the EC when shooting full auto with the d5100


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> ... Understand?



Yes.  I posted it for the OPs benefit.

Then my next guess is a sticking lens aperture.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Auto correct didn't do a very good job.  That grass looks positively radioactive; where was this taken, Chernobyl?!

What did you meter on?  In other words, what was the focus point pointed at when you pressed the shutter half-way?  I suspect it may have been on the black wall of the building which is why everything else is blown to oblivion.  

Can you change the metering mode in Auto?  If so, set it to "Matrix" (see your manual) which will give you a more even exposure.

Or, you could try putting it in "P" mode, which is similar to Auto, except you can control the exposure compensation.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you by any chance have a filter on your lens?? Do ALL your pictures look like this or is this just a one time thing? 

The problem might be the crystal clear daylight condition. There are a few spots (sky and white in front of building) that are completely blown out.  Maybe (and I say maybe cus I am a noob) it is due to the sun.  Direct sunlight isn't your friend! Shooting on auto will not always get you a correct exposure! 

 I recommend learning how to use manual, aperture, and shutter mode. Aperture and shutter are pretty easy to figure out.  If you always use auto - then you basically bought a really expensive point and shoot camera.  I'd also read the manual a few times since there are alot of different things that can affect your picture.  The full manual (200+ pages) probably came on a CD with the D5100.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 12, 2011)

Forkie said:


> Auto correct didn't do a very good job.  That grass looks positively radioactive; where was this taken, Chernobyl?!
> 
> What did you meter on?  In other words, what was the focus point pointed at when you pressed the shutter half-way?  I suspect it may have been on the black wall of the building which is why everything else is blown to oblivion.
> 
> Can you change the metering mode in Auto?  If so, set it to "Matrix" (see your manual) which will give you a more even exposure.





The metering mode in Auto cannot be changed but it is set to Matrix.


----------



## ndwgolf (Sep 12, 2011)

I am buying a D5100 for my old lady in a few weeks time, I hope it takes pifctures better than that


----------



## Forkie (Sep 12, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Auto correct didn't do a very good job.  That grass looks positively radioactive; where was this taken, Chernobyl?!
> ...



I suspected that after I wrote it, so added the bit about trying Program mode.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 12, 2011)

This thread is the 47th reason I never shoot in auto.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 12, 2011)

ndwgolf said:


> I am buying a D5100 for my old lady in a few weeks time, I hope it takes pifctures better than that



The user plays a huge role in how the pictures will come out.  

This picture was taken in full auto less than a week after I bought it.  Its not the best picture but its colors are alright.




Untitled by MT Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## BYOUNG888 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, checked and Exposure Compensation was set at "zero" ,  and I understand that is disconnected when in "auto" mode


----------



## BYOUNG888 (Sep 13, 2011)

480sparky said:


> The entire image looks overexposed.  You may have Exposure Compensation set incorrectly.  See page 70 of your manual.



Thanks, checked and Exposure Compensation was set at "zero" , and I understand that is disconnected when in "auto" mode


----------



## BYOUNG888 (Sep 13, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> Don't shoot at auto? Seriously, it's a waste of money otherwise.
> Sparky, is it even possible to set exposure compensation in full auto mode on Nikon? As far as I know, it isn't possible on my Canon....



Thanks, according to my understanding Exposure Compensation is disengaged when shooting in "auto" mode.


----------



## BYOUNG888 (Sep 13, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> Sparky, I know how EC works, I don't need an explanation... I just don't know if it's possible with Nikon, because it isn't with my Canon. When I select Full auto mode, I can't change EC at all. Understand?



when in the "Menu"  and Mode Dial is set at " auto" , on the menu screen the  EC is window is "blank / dead" and does not react to any input.


----------



## BYOUNG888 (Sep 13, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Tomasko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried to chang EC on the D5100 and its not possible,,, you are "locked out "


----------



## BYOUNG888 (Sep 13, 2011)

Forkie said:


> Auto correct didn't do a very good job.  That grass looks positively radioactive; where was this taken, Chernobyl?!
> 
> What did you meter on?  In other words, what was the focus point pointed at when you pressed the shutter half-way?  I suspect it may have been on the black wall of the building which is why everything else is blown to oblivion.
> 
> ...



Thanks,  will have to try it out :- if possible to change  to MATRIX in "auto" mode and try it in P


----------



## BYOUNG888 (Sep 13, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Did you by any chance have a filter on your lens?? Do ALL your pictures look like this or is this just a one time thing?
> 
> The problem might be the crystal clear daylight condition. There are a few spots (sky and white in front of building) that are completely blown out.  Maybe (and I say maybe cus I am a noob) it is due to the sun.  Direct sunlight isn't your friend! Shooting on auto will not always get you a correct exposure!
> 
> I recommend learning how to use manual, aperture, and shutter mode. Aperture and shutter are pretty easy to figure out.  If you always use auto - then you basically bought a really expensive point and shoot camera.  I'd also read the manual a few times since there are alot of different things that can affect your picture.  The full manual (200+ pages) probably came on a CD with the D5100.



I have a UV filter on the lens,  think I will have to "play " with different settings in the P mode


----------



## BYOUNG888 (Sep 13, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> This thread is the 47th reason I never shoot in auto.



Now you tell me !, Thanks


----------



## MTVision (Sep 14, 2011)

BYOUNG888 said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > Did you by any chance have a filter on your lens?? Do ALL your pictures look like this or is this just a one time thing?
> ...



Take the filter off and shoot some pictures on auto or P. The filter (if its inexpensive) is probably degrading your picture quality.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 14, 2011)

Is this problem consistent if you change lenses?

If so, then it's the camera.  If it goes away using another lens, then it's the glass.


----------

